# General > Technical Support >  help 桳潔敫n

## sheilapl

hello 
does anyone know what this is 
桳潔敫n
it appears now every time I open Google chrome 
and after I tried doing what it says its still appears

----------


## dx100uk

virus

run combofix

from the bleeping computer site

dx

----------


## sheilapl

thank you that worked and got rid of it but replaced it with 瑮s
this only happens on Google Chrome

----------


## dx100uk

have you tried flushing the chromes history cache

I take it you are getting chinneese chars# like your msg above

dx

----------


## sheilapl

I am still trying to get rid of this, when I open Google chrome this small grey box comes up and in the box it says An Application is requesting access to a protected item and down and the bottom of the box is OK - Cancell - Details 
I have clicked both the Ok and Cancel and it still there 
I have run the combofix and cleared the history in Chrome  
 :Frown:

----------


## Alrock

Have you tried completely uninstalling Chrome & then reinstalling it?

----------


## sheilapl

not sure how to do that

----------


## dx100uk

control panel

uninstall programs

select chrome.

dx

----------


## sheilapl

thanks for your help, it has now vanished

----------

